# Is it worth cruching a Pentium D 830?



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a a Pentuim D 830 and was wondering if it's worth crunching. It's 90nm and runs hot as hell. I just don't want to throw away $$$ in elec when I could buy something newer and more efficient *and* get double the performance. What do you guy's think?


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey, why not keep it as a backup?


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 13, 2009)

@buck nasty i ask almost the same question couple days ago about p4 and the answer is always yes yes.maybe some of them don't have to pay for electricity bill??  
i think it better for you if you test it by yourself with your wattmeter vs pt's


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 13, 2009)

From what I can tell, with that kind of power consumption to complete WU's, you could easily buy a e7300 that would pay for itself over a year.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 13, 2009)

Simply put, yes it is worth it.  The Pentium D were notorious for heat issues.  You should keep it around though, maybe build a system as a File sharing box and area heater with it.

GET THE NEW CPU!


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 13, 2009)

A e7200 or the likes would not only out crunch it but would use less power and if you wanted you could oc it and still use less power for more WU's. Just my thoughts.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 13, 2009)

e4xxx series, or e5200, or anything c2d really would slaughter a pentium D in price/perf.  I would keep it as a test CPU/paperweight, you would save money like that.  How much are you looking to spend for the CPU?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 13, 2009)

Someone would buy the D for like $20-$25, which again would offset dome of the C2D cost. Actually, I have a e7300 I'll sell you fairly cheap, since I know you're crunching.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Someone would buy the D for like $20-$25, which again would offset dome of the C2D cost. Actually, I have a e7300 I'll sell you fairly cheap, since I know you're crunching.



I'd grab it for that price to use as a tester, but the shipping makes it a problem.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, I have a e7300 I'll sell you fairly cheap, since I know you're crunching.



Hmmnn, that chip a familiar flavor Good call Paul


----------

